# [SOLVED] Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, I have a LG GSA-H55N DVD-RW, But Windows is only recognizing it as a DVD-RAM, It will burn CD's and Read DVD's which is what a DVD-RAM does, But it is suppose to burn DVD's also, BUt It wont. I have the latest Firmware (v1.06) But in windows it won't recognize it as a DVD-RW. Are there any Windows Drivers that will fix this?

I know when I had the CD, it had drivers and Windows would recognize it after installing those drivers but the CD is long since gone and google doesn't want to be my friend 

Thanks in advance ~ Prudhoc1 ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

remove the filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

try a new cable on the drive

what does the bios list the 12v line voltage as


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

That is for vista... 12v is listed at 11.93v


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

vista is what you have listed

xp here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

Ok. I tried that, am quite familiar with regedit as I have to fix my BF2 key hash alot, But um... There are no UpperFilters or Lowerfilters entry there...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

try the cable
cleaning the laser
try the drive on another computer


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

Cable - Good
Laser - Took apart and cleaned; thats good.
Another PC - I will have to check, will reply in an hour or so.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

Another PC is a no go, still reading it as a DVD-ROM and it wont burn the DVD's.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

then the laser is probably gone
replace the drive


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Lg Gsa-h55n Dvd-rw*

Wasn't the drive, it was windows, I Installed Vista... Got a copy from my Pal and it now reads the Drive as a DVD-RW and will burn the DVD's. Problem Solved


----------

